
Calling Bullshit - keithnz
https://www.callingbullshit.org/
======
totetsu
Slightly more informative description of what they're about than the book page
[https://blog.scholasticahq.com/post/course-calling-
bullshit-...](https://blog.scholasticahq.com/post/course-calling-bullshit-
interview-carl-bergstrom/)

~~~
keithnz
yeah, didn't know what to post, I just found them via a local news site....
[https://www.rnz.co.nz/national/programmes/afternoons/audio/2...](https://www.rnz.co.nz/national/programmes/afternoons/audio/2018761053/carl-
bergstrom-how-to-spot-bs)

~~~
totetsu
I only listen to Kim Hill.

------
keithnz
I found the video course quite interesting. Interesting they directly call out
startup culture as promoters of bullshit

